# New AC 70 stopped working//safe to use?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, All

My new AquaClear 70 stopped working today. I didn't notice because I could hear it going (it's one of those noisier ones). Then, I noticed that there was very little water in the filter and none coming out.

I opened it up -- 2 tiny grains of Tahitian moon sand had made their way into the impeller and stopped it from spinning. Just 2 grains of sand, the tiniest possible (I think it's .01 mm)

The motor casing is hot and I'm worried about using an AC at all with a sand tank. I've also got a newish AC 50 on my 22 long, and both of these tanks have Tahitian moon sand in them. I've always used either Eco Complete or river gravel before. 

What do you think? Is this AC safe to use at all, now that it's so hot? Is it safe to use an Aquaclear in a tank with sand? Should I worry about this thing burning down my house? It's quite close to the wall.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

just clean it out. It should be safe to use.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I use ACs in tanks with sand with no problems. I have had AC filters stop and have the motor get very hot. I usually just wait awhile after unplugging it for it to cool down and get it running again


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Put a sponge at the inlet and it should eliminate sand from getting in. Just a little bit more maintenance but added filtration


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Gordon, go to bed!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. I'll definitely keep a close eye on my ACs now. It's a good thing that I check my tanks so often. Gklaw, I'll put a prefilter on the intake, too. Good idea. 

I have a Fluval 204 running on this tank (AC 70 and Fluval 204 on a 36 bowfront) and I wonder if this might happen to it, too, now that I have sand? Maybe I should put a sponge over that intake as well. I worry about slowing the flow in the Fluval, though, because crud builds up in the hose then and it's impossible to clean out effectively because I can't get the hose out from behind the cabinet to work on it. I have to try to poke a flexible brush in as far as it can go. But it never crossed my mind that the impeller might stop because of sand. Gak!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Thanks, everyone. I'll definitely keep a close eye on my ACs now. It's a good thing that I check my tanks so often. Gklaw, I'll put a prefilter on the intake, too. Good idea.
> 
> I have a Fluval 204 running on this tank (AC 70 and Fluval 204 on a 36 bowfront) and I wonder if this might happen to it, too, now that I have sand? Maybe I should put a sponge over that intake as well. I worry about slowing the flow in the Fluval, though, because crud builds up in the hose then and it's impossible to clean out effectively because I can't get the hose out from behind the cabinet to work on it. I have to try to poke a flexible brush in as far as it can go. But it never crossed my mind that the impeller might stop because of sand. Gak!


Hello Maureen.

The canister is a Fluval 205 . Give the AC a good cleaning, reassemble and add a prefilter (as mentioned above). Don't worry about the media in the AC 70 it will be fine.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Stuart! And thanks for telling me what kind of filter I have. Are they both 205s? Is there such a thing as a 204? When will you agree to finally give up gainful employment and spend more time looking after my fish for me? lol.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Can you shorten the intake tube on your AC? I've used them before but can't remember... If you can keep the intakes up high enough you won't have any need to prefilter for sand as it shouldn't make it up that high. I keep my intakes about 5 or 6" off my sand bed with my XP3s and have never had an issue.... Good luck!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Thanks, Stuart! And thanks for telling me what kind of filter I have. Are they both 205s? Is there such a thing as a 204? When will you agree to finally give up gainful employment and spend more time looking after my fish for me? lol.


Yes they are both 205's. The 204 is just the previous model !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Immus21, thanks for the suggesion. It would be easy for me to shorten the intake tube just by taking the extender off. Great idea!


----------

